# Kylin v1 rta leaking from base



## Ryan Evans (23/8/21)

Hi there fellow vapers . I am in need of advise . My kylin rta as been leaking not stop for the couple of weeks . I rewicked it like 3 times . Watched all the videos that i thought could help . 
Nothing seems to work . Is there anyone that can give me advise or help ? 
Its my first rta and i am not keen on getting a new one and if i had enough funds i would have bought a new rta but studies came


----------



## Neal (23/8/21)

Mate, hate to be the bearer of bad news but the Kylin is notorious for issues you describe. V2 was no better, mine was consigned to a nearby dam as it drove me to madness. Hopefully someone on the forum may have a fix for you. If not, smashing into little pieces with a 4 pound hammer is guaranteed to induce a Zen like state of mind.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (24/8/21)

That wasy first rebuildable too. Went through juice like crazy and leaked for attention.
Try to not let the wick touch the base after priming the wick with juice. Other than that... Good luck!


----------



## zadiac (24/8/21)

Ryan Evans said:


> Hi there fellow vapers . I am in need of advise . My kylin rta as been leaking not stop for the couple of weeks . I rewicked it like 3 times . Watched all the videos that i thought could help .
> Nothing seems to work . Is there anyone that can give me advise or help ?
> Its my first rta and i am not keen on getting a new one and if i had enough funds i would have bought a new rta but studies came



Sorry mate. That's what they do. I had three of them. All went to the trash.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TonySC (24/8/21)

Hmmmm.... odd...When I had my Kylin V2, it never leaked. Not even once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (24/8/21)

My Kylin 2 never leaked and I had two of them. The Kylin 1 had leaking issues. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (25/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ryan Evans (31/8/21)

Hi guys thanks for the advise found a way . I stuffed the ***** with cotton and didnt thin them out been 1 and half weeks no leaks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Teunh (1/9/21)

Thinning out cotton is over rated. I never thin out my cotton. No leaks and dry hits on any tank. Only mesh get a trim. So nice it has been fixed! Good luck with the rta man have fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (3/9/21)

There was an issue with the first decks on the Kylin V1s that have been reported by many people across the interwebs. 

Many moons ago (when I had one of these) I wrote to Vandy Vape, informing them of this issue and how many people are experiencing it. They then sent me an updated deck at no charge which resolved the issue .


----------

